# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  iPad 2 announcement

## JEK

12:40
Event begins in about 20 minutes. Comments are turned off.
12:50
Apple is spinning the Beatles as journalists take their seats
1:02
We're about to begin. Everyone was just asked to silence their devices.
1:02
Lights just went down.
1:03
Steve Jobs walks on stage!
1:03
Crowd is going wild, everyone is standing.
1:04
Jobs said he couldn't miss today with Apple having been working on this product for a while now.
1:04
First up is iBooks.
1:04
Random House, as announced, is coming to the iBook store joining 2500 other publishers
1:05
Apple just recently passed the 200 million account milestone for iTunes.
1:05
That includes App Store, iTunes, And iBooks
1:06
Apple believes that it has the largest registered account userbase, but notes Amazon hasn't revealed or published its numbers.
1:06
To date, Developers have earned $2B from the App Store.
1:06
Apple just shipped is 100 millionth iPhone recently as well.
1:07
And today, Apple is here to talk about its third post PC blockbuster. First was iPod in 2001. Then iPhone in 2007, then iPad in 2010.
1:07
Apple's now generating the majority of its sales from those three devices.
1:08
People weren't sure about the potential for iPad, steve says.
1:08
But Apple sold 15 million in 2010 alone.
1:08
Steve says thats more than all other tablets ever sold, combined.
1:09
"The modern tablet PC IS the iPad" - Steve
1:09
It's been their fastest product to stardom.
1:09
And some industry watchers believe its the most successive consumer electronics device ever.
1:09
Apple has more than 90% share of the Tablet PC market as a result.
1:10
65,000 apps for iPad alone, thus far.
1:11
Google HoneyComb has 100 apps.
1:11
Steve is crediting Apple's retail chain with helping to roll out the devices so fast.
1:11
Apple retail stores are "built for moments like this....."
1:12
Hint? Availability... Heh
1:12
Steve is spinning a video showing how 2010 was the year of iPad.
1:13
It features Phil Teddy Bear Schiller and Ron Johnson talking up the iPad.
1:13
The theme here seems to be that the iPad is THE Post PC device.
1:14
Video explaining how iPad caters to all ages and all kinds.
1:14
They are now being used in Chicago public schools and the director of those schools is also talking up iPad.
1:15
He says they've seen improvements of up t 60% in science, math and reading since they began using the iPad.
1:16
Doctors get to spend more time with patients because of the iPad and the Salesforce chief exec is explaining how they iPad lets his team bring all their data with them on the go.
1:17
A mother of an autistic child is praising the iPad for changing his life.
1:17
Video is over, Steve is back.
1:18
THis is just the beginning, Jobs says. Now Apple plans to build on what the iPad already has delivered.
1:18
He proclaims 2011 as the year of copycats.
1:19
Samsung, HP, Motorola, and Blackberry are among those featured on the slide.
1:19
HARDWARE DETAILS
1:19
A5 chip in new iPad, up to 2 times faster CPU
1:19
Dual-Core processors.
1:19
Low power, just like the A4.
1:20
9 times the graphics performance..
1:20
First dual core tablet to ship in volume,
1:20
Front Camera; Rear Camera, built in Gryoscope.
1:21
Dramatically thinner. 8.8 mm thick compared to 13.4
1:21
The iPhone is 9.3mm.
1:21
Jobs says it feels totally different in your hands.
1:22
New weight 1.3 pounds, down from 1.5 pounds.
1:22
Available in both black and white.
1:22
Shipping from Day 1! Just like we reported.
1:23
AT&T and Verizon models also to ship from Day 1.
1:23
Same 10 hour battery life as first iPad despite the new brawn.
1:23
1 month standby.
1:24
Same entry level price of $499.
1:25
$499, $599, $699 for wifi 16GB, 32GB, 64GB
1:25
$629, 729 and 829 for the 3G versions
1:25
Shipping March 11th
1:26
On March 25, shipping to 26 more countries.
1:26
Cool Accessories: HDMI Video out
1:27
Works with all apps up to 1080p
1:27
No Setup. No configuration.
1:28
Supports rotation and charges iPad at same time. $39
1:28
For the original iPad, Apple shipped a case. But it covered the iPad's beautiful design. So Apple did better for iPad 2. No more case: just a COVER.
1:29
Smart Covers.
1:29
It just covers the glass and folds under.
1:29
When you close it, the iPad's proximity sensor notices and shuts off the iPad.
1:29
It uses magnets to grasp.
1:30
iPad remains lightweight and thin.
1:31
Also includes a micro-fiber lining that helps clean the screen and is easy to change or remove; available in polyurethane or leather. Showing a video of how it works....
1:31
Steve quips that the demo video reminds him of a Pixar short film heh.
1:32
The iPad has magnets built into the enclosure itself and magnets in the hinge of the cover.
1:33
Cover will be available in 5 polyurethane colors for $39 each, 5 leathers for $69 each.
1:33
Scott Forstall on stage to talk iOS 4.3
1:34
Better Safari performance, Nitro JavaScript Engine that runs Javascript 2X faster than before. It also allows you to access all your iTunes media (Music, Movies, etc) on your computer on the iOS device itself.
1:34
You'll be able to just stream wirelessly from your remote Mac.
1:35
Apple is also improving AirPlay in iOS 4.3.
1:35
When you share photos, you can use transitions from Apple TV.
1:36
Showing new preferences for iPad switch : mute or lock rotation.
1:36
Personal hotspot:
1:36
Currently available only to iPhone 4 customers, allowing them to share their phones 3G connection to other devices via WiFi.
1:37
Cameras:
1:37
Photobooth for iPad.
1:37
Can be fun to use...
1:37
Demo by Forstall of Photobooth.
1:38
The new iPad can stream 9 live feeds simultaneously via PhotoBooth.
1:38
(That's the show off the graphics power)
1:38
Showing how visual effects can be transitioned around the display in real time with your fingers. Really impressive.
1:38
FaceTime:
1:39
Supports factime between 2 iPads, iPad and iPhone, iPad and iPod touch and iPad and Mac.
1:40
You can transition between the front camera and back camera in FaceTime just like iPhone 4.
1:41
iOS 4.3 will be a free download beginning March 11th.
1:41
Available for iPad, iPhone 4 (GSM) iPhone 3GS and 3rd and 4th Gen iPod touch. No mention of Verizon CDMA iPhone.
1:41
Steve is Back.
1:42
To introduce some new Apps:
1:42
iMovie for iPad.
1:42
Apple's DNA is rich in video editing. THey are the largest provider of video editing software.
1:43
iMovie for iPad has precision editing, new themes, multi-track audio and of course AirPlay support. It's universal and also available for iPhone.
1:43
Demo from Randy Ubillos, Chief Architect of Video Applications at Apple.
1:44
The interface looks like a movie theater where your movies are like movie posters.
1:45
You can record directly into iMovie with the iPads camera or import video from your saved library.
 iP

----------


## KevinS

I'll take one.  The question is, do I want it in Black or in White?

----------


## JEK

Theresa and I are getting white ones.

----------


## Dennis

> Theresa and I are getting white ones.




What difference does it make?

All Colors are Covered!

----------


## MIke R

Im getting black...white shows dirt

----------


## MIke R

anybody wanna buy a   slightly used white one before I put it on ebay?

----------


## amyb

This color fan display is a very enticing visual-IMHO.

----------


## BBT

JEK is actully better than the blogger at Gizmado

----------


## BBT

Finished my lunch and went down the street to the mother ship store only to find I had to wait until March 11.

----------


## JEK

You don't have a white one now.

----------


## MIke R

I don't???...wait..let me check..I never see it..it "lives" with Lena

----------


## MIke R

hey you're right..its black....its my Macbook which is white...

like I said..paying attention to detail is not my strong suit....LOL

----------


## Petri

Here's the ad for the iPad 2:

http://tv.gawker.com/#!5776167/conan-gives-apple-a-new-slogan--the-ipad-2-youll-buy-it-no-matter-what-we-say

Even I'm thinking about upgrading..

----------


## BBT

PS white iPad won't show dirt the white is under glass just as black is.

----------


## JEK

I'm all over the white one.

----------


## BBT

I may also. Just walked over to Mothership and it was a mob Scene. I picked up a new 13 MBP witht he i7 chip. As I was checking out at the counter I saw 50 or so ipads in boxes. I asked the guy if they sold any of those today and he said with $100 off they were selling very fast. I was surprised.

----------


## MIke R

be interesting to see what I get on Ebay for mine

----------


## Petri

> I picked up a new 13 MBP witht he i7 chip. As I was checking out at the counter I saw 50 or so ipads in boxes. I asked the guy if they sold any of those today and he said with $100 off they were selling very fast. I was surprised.



How often do you hear a sales guy saying to the customer that these aren't selling well?  :Big Grin: 

PS. Godson is 2+ years and Angry Birds is one of his favorites.  Probably doesn't understand much of it but gets forward by accident.  Often shoots to the wrong direction.  Calls it "darts game"  :Big Grin:    He has pretty much taken over the family's iPad to play the few games and watch Pingu on YouTube.

----------


## BBT

I actually saw them moving them. Instead of having them in the back and bringing them out 1 at a time  the counter guys were just taking them from the rear counter.

----------


## JEK

I'm liking the new 13" Pro with 8GB RAM and the 500GB SSD.

----------


## MIke R

I am getting some nice offers on my iPad on Ebay very close to what I am asking...


cool!

----------


## BBT

> I'm liking the new 13" Pro with 8GB RAM and the 500GB SSD.



It sounds great but when you add it all up its $2,899 before sales tax for a 13". I went with 13" 2.7 i7 chip and 4G I am loving it. 

The SSDs are still to high IMHO. Its gotten to where I use my iPad for most things.  
I have two offers for my iPad. I have not checked ebay to see what the full blown 64G 3G's are bringing but was thinking around $500.

----------


## Petri

> I'm liking the new 13" Pro with 8GB RAM and the 500GB SSD.



I was looking into upgrading our late-2008 13" unibody-MB (the same as 13" MBP) but no answer to the "why?" question yet.

It's running on a hybrid-drive at the moment, SSD's are available from the store if I want to.  It's not running low on memory (4G).  Apart from CPU performance, rest of the specs are the same for both late-2008 and early-2011 13" MBP.  

Had Apple made it smaller without a SuperDrive or increased the screen resolution, it would have been a no-brainer.

----------


## Petri

Just found a good reason why iPad 2 upgrade isn't such a bad idea:

"Wi-Fi + 3G model: UMTS/HSDPA/HSUPA (850, *900*, 1900, 2100 MHz)"

We've got a countrywide 3G here, even to the archipelago and forests, but outside of the cities it's at 900 Mhz.  iPad or iPhone 3GS didn't do it.  iPhone 4 and iPad 2 do.  (I used a Huawei E585 MiFi thing to get it done)

Time to try to get rid of the iPad..

----------


## BBT

Seems to be easy I have mine sold as of this AM. The lucky buyer will get 3 cases and 13 month Warranty and he gets it delivered to the gym on Sat. morning if I get mine on Sunday. 
Petri I saw that same article and agree it will be nice for those who travel around.

----------

